# Schritt-Motor: Spielzeug oder günstiger Problemlöser



## Chräshe (24 Juni 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Allerseits,[/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nachdem ich mit Schrittmotoren einmal ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (sporadische Schrittverluste, Abstürze...), habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, die Dinger nie wieder ernsthaft im Maschinenbau einzusetzen. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zum einen verfügen sie oft nicht über die erforderliche Dynamik , zum andern sind sie mit entsprechenden Rückführsystem auch nicht mehr so viel günstiger im Vergleich mit Servo-Motoren. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eher subjektiv, aber auch nicht förderlich für die Akzeptanz ist die Geräuschentwicklung. Für manche mag das Musik sein, mir kommen bei dem Geräusch eher Erinnerungen an den Zahnarzt hoch...[/FONT] :s13:

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Doch inzwischen gibt es die [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Beckhoff-Klemmen[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], an welchen kleine Motoren direkt betrieben werden können. Auch hab ich immer wieder Schritt-Motoren mit anständigen  M12-Stecker für den Anschluss gesehen. Für Mini-Verstellungen wie zum Beispiel dieser [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spindel sollte das doch kein Risiko darstellen... !?![/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wie geht ihr mit dem Thema um?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sind [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schrittmotoren bei euch üblich oder eher verpönt?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Werden sie mit oder ohne Rückführsystem eingesetzt?[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß
Chräshe [/FONT]


----------



## thomass5 (24 Juni 2011)

wir hatten Schrittmotore zu hauf im Einsatz bei Dosieranwendungen. Die waren mit Positionsrückmeldung und es ging teilweise recht dyn. zu. Probleme hatten wir recht selten damit. Da aber der Anlagenhersteller gewechselt hat ist diese Technologie abgelöst worden. Die Geräusche sind von anderen der Anlage übertönt worden. 

Thomas


----------



## offliner (25 Juni 2011)

Schrittmotoren haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Hohe Drehmomente bei kompakter Bauform. Und wenn die Drehmomente nicht überschritten werden, ist das mit den Schrittverlusten eigentlich auch kein Problem. Die Kombination Motor und Leistungsteil ist im Vergleich zum Servo schon einiges günstiger.


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2011)

Wir hatten die früher im Einsatz, es gab aber immer wieder mal Probleme mit Schrittverlust, bei zu hoher Dynamik oder bei zu starken Gegenkräften. Das war wohl auch der Anwendung geschuldet, bei einer fehlerhaften Stanzung konnte das Werkzeug hängen bleiben, beim Zurückfahren wurden dann Schritte verloren, anschließend war die Position nicht mehr korrekt. Daher Ablösung durch Servomotore, was ich für die bessere Lösung halte. Schrittmotore mit Rückführung mag gehen aber dann kann man heute ja gleich Servos nehmen.


----------



## hapr (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich greife auf Erfahrungen in der Geräteentwicklung zurück, weniger im Bereich Maschinenbau. Schrittmotoren reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Lastwechsel. Schrittverluste sind das eine Problem, meistens bleibt der Antrieb bis zum nächsten Start stehen. Auch zu geringe Geschwindigkeiten bei falscher Stromeinstellung führen schon eher zu Ausfällen.

Es kommt also sehr auf die Anwendung an, ob ein Schrittmotor eingesetzt werden kann. Der Vorteil der einfachen Positioniergenauigkeit funktioniert nur bei einem konstanten Lastmoment. 

Der Einsatz von Schrittmotoren im Maschinenbau ist mir neu. Da bin ich etwas überascht.

Just my two pence
Harald.


----------



## det (25 Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,
wir haben einen Walzenvorschub mit Schrittmotor im Einsatz. Blech 30x0,2mm hängt als Schlaufe. Läuft seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Privat habe ich mal einen Plotter mit Schrittmotoren gebaut. Wenn man die maximale Startfrequenz einhält, die Beschleunigungsrampe nicht zu steil wählt, und die maximale Geschwindigkeit nicht überschreitet bzw. den dann folgenden Drehmomentabfall berücksichtigt laufen die Dinger eigentlich Idiotensicher. Bei elektronischem Fehler, Drehmomentüberschreitung oder unsauberer Impulsfolge kann er schon mal Schritte verlieren. Dann hat das System an sich aber einen Fehler. Auch würde ich einen Motor der mit 6V 0.8A angegeben ist, locker mit 30V 4A betreiben. Allerdings sollte die Treiberkarte eine Chopper gesteuerte Strombegrenzung haben. Je geringer die Schrittweite ist, umso sicherer, sauberer und leiser laufen sie. Die Dinger sind halt pingelig was ihre physikalischen Grenzen betrifft und bestrafen Übertretungen sofort. Ansonsten da wo es Sinn macht und kräftemässig passt gerne Schrittmotoren.

PS: Es gibt überigens auch Hydraulische Servomotore die man mit Schrittmotoren antreibt. So etwas läuft an unserer Exzenterpresse mit 40 mm Vorschublänge bei 150 Hüben die Minute. Geht ab wie Schmit's Katze.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## trinitaucher (26 Juni 2011)

Moin!
Meiner Meinung nach haben Schrittmotoren gegenüber Servos außer dem Preis keine handfesten Vorteile! Für grundsätzliche Ablehnung sehe ich keinen Anlass.


Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zum einen verfügen sie oft nicht über die erforderliche Dynamik , zum andern sind sie mit entsprechenden Rückführsystem auch nicht mehr so viel günstiger im Vergleich mit Servo-Motoren. [/FONT]


Was bedeutet "erforderlich"?
Wenn man eine Antriebslösung projektiert, wählt man die Lösung aus,  welche die Vorgaben erfüllt. Wenn man sich mit der Materie ein wenig  beschäftigt weiß man eigentlich vorher, dass Schrittmotoren in vielen  Fällen allein schon wegen dem Funktionsprinzip eben einen Servo nicht  ersetzen _können_.
Ja ja, der Kostendruck. Es wird versucht auf teufel kommt raus zu sparen. Einfach die Nenndaten eines Schrittmotors rangenommen, gemerkt, dass der ein hohes Drehmoment (bes. Stillstand) und ausreichende Geschwindigkeit bietet, und .. huch... der ist ja sogar günstiger als der Servo. Ansteuerung gibt's auch für'n Appel und'n Ei, also raus mit den Servor, rein mit den Steppern... 
Ja und dann kommt während der Inbetriebnahme das böse Erwachen...


Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Doch inzwischen gibt es die [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Beckhoff-Klemmen[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], an welchen kleine Motoren direkt betrieben werden können. Auch hab ich immer wieder Schritt-Motoren mit anständigen  M12-Stecker für den Anschluss gesehen. Für Mini-Verstellungen wie zum Beispiel dieser [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spindel sollte das doch kein Risiko darstellen... !?![/FONT]


Auch wenn die Hersteller einem suggerieren, mit solchen Lösungen eine "preiswerte Servo-Achse" realisieren zu können, muss man sich immer der Leistungsfähigkeit und Eigenschaften des Schrittmotors bewusst sein.

Schrittmotoren werden grundsätzlich gesteuert betrieben. Also die  Wicklungen nach einem vordefinierten Schema bestromt, woraufhin der  Rotor den Schritten folgen soll (!). Das ständige "Rasten" erzeugt  Schwingungen und oftmals Resonanzen, die leider je nach Art der  Lastankopplung im Bereich der Eigenfrequenz der Last liegen kann. Dazu fällt die Drehzahl-Drehmoment-Kurve bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten recht steil ab. Im schlimmen Fall soll der Motor dann auch noch eine elastisch angekoppelte Last betreiben (Bandantriebe, Zahnräder mit relativ viel Spiel) ... Und  schon hat man den Salat ... Geräusche, Schrittverlust bis hin zum  Lastabriss.  
Selbst mit Encodern und damit aufbauend überlagerten Regelungen, bleibt es bei gesteuerter Ansteuerung seitens der Treiber. Und im oberen Drehzahlbereich liegt beim Stepper deutlich weniger Drehmoment an, ergo kann man sie selten über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich nutzen.... oft das K.O-Kriterium für "dynamische" Anwendungen.
Servos hingegen werden immer mit optimalem Lastwinkel bestrom, deswegen  ist der Encoder zwingend notwendig. Und die Eigenfrequenzen liegen meist  oberhalb von denen der Last....
Die Konstrukteure/Planer, die sich nacher wundern, dass der Schuss mit  dem preisgüstigen Schrittmotor nach hinten losgegangen ist, sollten mal  etwas Nachhilfe in Sachen Antriebstechnik bekommen. 

Je steifer die Last und Lastankopplung ist, und je begrenzter der Drehzahlbereich, umso besser kommt man mit dem Stepper klar. 
Also wenn ein Stepper die Anforderungen erfüllen kann, wieso den nicht einsetzen?

edit:
Ich finde die Umfrage auch zu einseitig. Habe für "wenn's langsam zugeht" gestimmt, aber eigentlich meine ich: "wenn der Stepper für die Aufgabe geeignet ist".


----------



## Ralle (26 Juni 2011)

Ach so, ich hatte noch vergessen, wir hatten eine Anwendung mit kleinen Schrittmotoren, die offensichtlich bei bestimmten Frequenzen (Geschwindigkeiten) Resonanz bekamen. Das ging vom Schrittverlust, bis zum Stehenbleiben. Auf jeden Fall war das Problem nachvollziehbar, die Motore mußten durch Servos ersetzt werden.


----------



## Chräshe (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo trinitaucher,

 das ist doch mal eine ausführliche Rückmeldung... :s12:



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach  haben Schrittmotoren gegenüber Servos außer dem Preis keine handfesten  Vorteile!


 Wir haben Kunden, die genau diesen einen Vorteil sehr zu schätzen wissen.  

 Meine Hoffnung ist noch, dass ich in gewissen Fällen auf eine Bremse verzichten kann, da die Motoren je nach dem eine hohe Selbsthemmung haben.
 Durch das verhältnismäßig hohe Drehmoment, kann meist auch auf ein Getriebe verzichtet werden.
 


trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn man eine  Antriebslösung projektiert, wählt man die Lösung aus,  welche die  Vorgaben erfüllt.


 Das dachte ich auch immer. Nur kommt es vor, dass die projektierte Last deutlich größer ausfällt als berechnet :shock: und die erforderlichen Geschwindigkeiten wurden auch schon nachträglich „angepasst“. :roll:

 Wenn beides zusammen kommt, kommt man auch mit Servo- Motoren an die Grenze. Nur reagieren die mit eindeutigen Fehlern wie Schleppfehler, Überlast oder Übertemperatur.

 Bei Schrittmotoren hatte ich das Problem, dass nach dem erhöhen der Geschwindigkeit noch alles prima war, aber es nach x1000 Zyklen einmalig zum durchrutschen gekommen ist. Der Geber hatte das zwar gemerkt, die Z-Achse konnte er aber auch nicht bremsen... 
  :arrow: Ich liebe Fehler, die nur 3 mal am Tag zu beobachten sind... :twisted::sb7::s8:



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Stepper die Anforderungen erfüllen kann, wieso den nicht einsetzen?



Genau diese Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. 

 Die Lösung könnte sein, die Stepper nur einzusetzen wenn sicher ist, dass
  - nicht nachträglich an den Taktzeiten optimiert werden muss
  - viel Kraft-Reserve übrig ist 
  - keine Lastschwankungen auf den Antrieb kommen

 Dann sollte auch ein Betrieb ohne Geber möglich sein - sonst ist der Preisvorteil sowieso nicht mehr besonders interessant.

 Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Chräshe (27 Juni 2011)

Was glaubt ihr, sind das wirklich Schrittmotoren, oder wurden die mit Servos verwechselt?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, sind das wirklich Schrittmotoren, oder wurden die mit Servos verwechselt?



Das können schon Schrittmotore sein.
Es hängt nahezu keine Last dran und Schrittmotore mit Encoder können hochdy namisch sein.

Gruß
dieter


----------



## hapr (27 Juni 2011)

Das klappt auch ohne Encoder. Alleine durch die Schrittpositionierung reicht das schon aus. Wichtig ist nur, dass Strom und Geschwindigkeitsverlauf entsprechend eingestellt sind.

Gruß
Harald.


----------



## Chräshe (9 Juli 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Allerseits,[/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Inzwischen bin ich über ein weiteres Video gestolpert. Was meint ihr zu der Anwendung?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einerseits gefällt mit das Portal, andererseits hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl hier Schrittmotoren zu verbauen. :-?[/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Für meine ursprüngliche Anwendung bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, den Steppern noch einmal eine Chance zu geben. Es handelt sich um mehre Verstellungen, die ähnlich gemütlich wie diese [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spindel [/FONT]verfahren werden sollen. Da kann doch eigentlich nichts schief gehen... 
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schrittmotor-Klemmen[/FONT] von Beckhoff gesammelt?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn man die AX5000 kennt, kann man dann ohne großes Umdenken durchstarten? [/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß
Chräshe [/FONT]


----------



## thomass5 (9 Juli 2011)

Bei dem ersten Video hört mann ja schon die Motoren ordentlich. Anfangs läufts ja auch noch schön leise da hätte ich keine Bedenken aber später na ja...
Bei der langsamen Spindel hängt noch keine Last drann. ..

Thomas


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Juli 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Inzwischen bin ich über ein weiteres Video gestolpert. Was meint ihr zu der Anwendung?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einerseits gefällt mit das Portal, andererseits hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl hier Schrittmotoren zu verbauen. :-?[/FONT]


Soweit ich es kenne sind Schrittmotoren in Kombination mit Spindeln eigentlich unproblematisch (fällt dir auf, dass die meisten der hübschen Videos Schrittmotoren mit Spindelapplikationen zeigen? ;-) ). Die Trägheit und Reibkraft der Spindel dämpft die doch sehr "zappeligen" Schrittmotoren recht gut, glaube ich.
Die schlechtesten Erfahrungen habe ich bisher mit Schrittmotoren als Direktantriebe (ungünstige Trägheitsverhältnisse?) oder an Zahnriemen (oft Resonanzprobleme) gesammelt.


Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn man die AX5000 kennt, kann man dann ohne großes Umdenken durchstarten? [/FONT]


Nein. Andere Art der Konfiguration. Aus Sicht der NC natürlich gleichwertig.
Schau in die Doku, dann siehste sofort die Unterschiede.


----------



## Chräshe (9 September 2011)

*Kurze Rückmeldung*

Hallo Allerseits,

inzwischen hatte ich es mal etwas ruhiger und konnte mit der Stepper-Klemme und einem alten Motor aus dem Ramsch- Lager spielen.  

Mit dem Beispiel aus dem InfoSys ist der Aufwand minimal. Vorkenntnisse hatte ich ja bereits von den Servos.

Die Skalierung der Geschwindigkeit musste ich massiv runter nehmen. Mein Motor schafft nur ca. 60 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Dann bricht das Drehmoment massiv ein.   Die Klemme kann maximal 1,5A, was  für den Motor vermutlich viel zu wenig ist (Typenschild total unleserlich).  
Aber um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, was man mit dem Antrieb machen kann, war das OK. 
 Bei 30 Umdrehungen bekomme ich die Welle von Hand nicht mehr gehalten!

Für die ein oder andere Anwendung ist das definitiv eine einfache und günstige Lösung.
 
@Beckhoff
Es ist kein Problem die 3 oder 4 relevanten Parameter in der Liste zu finden.
Aber wäre es nicht einfacher, wenn es einen Riegel mit „Configuration“ gäbe wie bei den AX5000- Verstärkern?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## offliner (9 September 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schrittmotor-Klemmen[/FONT] von Beckhoff gesammelt?[/FONT]


Ich hatte mal mit der Klemme 1-Step-Drive von Phytron zu tun http://www.phytron.de/. Wird mit Siemens ET200S verwendet. Ist im Prinzip genau wie die Beckhoff Klemme. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn man sowieso ET200S im Schrank hat.


----------

